# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  С.Бурдин. Размышления о покупке украинских Л-39 Республикой

## Д.Срибный

Новая ворчалка Сергея Бурдина



http://www.airforce.ru/uncle_bu/index.htm

----------


## Anonymous

Вот это событие в высшей степени позитивное!!!

А то два раза наблюдал в Минске 9-го мая так называемую "воздушную часть" военного парада, так там  пролет звена Су-24 "прикрывал" .... Б-737 :shock: 

Зрелище доложу я вам - сюрреалистическое!

Нет, может кто подумал,  это не единственный на сегодня боеспособный у нас истребитель-бомбардировщик.  В кішене і другіе цацкі ёсть!  Что говорить, любит, любит наш Батек эффектно завершать танковый парад проходом полка новейших комбайнов.

А может он  собирался и вовсе бомбить ничего не подозревающего супостата с енных буржуинских аппаратов, недаром ведь даден решительный отлуп  коварным планам ЦРУ модернизации в Минске Российских Ту-134 :lol: 

Нет, что не говори, все же напугать НАТОвских военных атташе с "Буслами" гораздо проще!  Ведь когда на малой высоте пролетает Боинг тупые буржуины могут и не догадатся что их пугают.!

Вот "Буслы" - это серьезно!  Они когда весной из Африки прилетают их на каждом ячменном поле по две- четыре штуки гнездится...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

конечно, все это хорошо и может только радовать - новые "работающие" машины (к сожалению, не в ВВС РФ :(
хотя лично у меня вызывает сомнение намерение "скрестить ужа и ежа" - все-таки, есть своя специфика в работе инструкторских подразделений и пилотажных групп, и как это удастся совместить... не представляю.

----------


## airwolf

> хотя лично у меня вызывает сомнение намерение "скрестить ужа и ежа" - все-таки, есть своя специфика в работе инструкторских подразделений и пилотажных групп, и как это удастся совместить... не представляю.


                     Пример-пилотажная группа Русь                                                                                                      8)

----------


## An-Z

так разговор собстно о матчасти.. за ручку может сесть и лётчик инструктор и пилотажник.
А то что часть упражнений боевой подготовки будет выполнятся на более  дешёвых в эксплуатации самолётах наверно правильно. Заодно ресурс Су-25 поэкономят, ведь замены ему не предвидится.

----------


## xerf

Выскажу мнение человека обслуживавшего эту технику около 15лет.
Хорошие самолёты. Были, пока не истекли ресурсы ВСЕ-и по годам и по часам. Характерные неисправности изучены, повадки и глюки-тоже. Нет агрегатов новых совсем. Нет резины, шлангов, аккумуляторов, щёток электромашин, блоков РЭО и АО, чехлов и всяких прокладок. Двигатели продлялись раза три по годам и часам. Те же хохлы засылали эмиссаров по российским частям с целью купить незаконно парашюты и агрегаты запуска. Кто-то повёлся и сел в тюрьму. Если кто помнит-раньше было запрещено переставлять агрегаты с самолёта на самолёт, теперь это практикуется повсеместно. Начинаем разбирать с-т, который вроде кончился по всем ресурсам-приходит продление, и он становится лётным. Начинаем с матами собирать обратно. Пару лет назад стали вылетать лопатки двигателя. Инженеры отщемили тенденцию-Кутаисский ремонт. Исключили. Лопатки продолжают вылетать. Пригласили хохлов из Запорожья на продление. Продлили. Через полгода встал в воздухе продлённый заводом-изготовителем движок.
Сами мы с нетерпением ждем на замену новый российский учебный самолёт-МИГ-АТ или Як-130, чтоб не было импортных блоков и расходных материалов. А то ведь за право производить резину родного типоразмера братья чехи запросили столько денег, что наши предпочли изменить размерность и шлёпают теперь в Ярославле колёсики беспошлинно.
В конце девяностых чехи предлагали взять L-39 на полный ремонт с заменой оборудования, проклёпкой фюзеляжа и продлением ресурсов. Денег просили за пару самолётов как за один новый. Новый стоит 3 млн.USD. Времена были не те.
И под конец слова лётчика:"Если бы у лётчика был хвост, вы бы видели как он его поджимает, когда идёт к самолёту".
Собственно мнение моё такое-время идёт. И однажды настают такие времена, что самолёту пора в музей авиатехники(пару штук), а остальные-на разделку. При Советской власти мы уже вовсю утюжили бы на L-59, L-139, или L-159. Но нет её, власти этой. И мы имеем то, что имеем-груду дюраля,сопатящююся маслом, на которой пилоты вынуждены учить курсантов.
Посмотрим, как получится у Батькиных соколов.

----------


## Anonymous

Они не Батькины, они сами по себе,вроде как, так как помоему мнению человек который имея лейтенантские погоны спокойно нацепляет мундир генералисимуса, не может командовать военными вообьще

Нет я не против "Батек" в принципе. Батька Махно - был полководцем уровня Ганнибала и Клаузевица, да и в Беларуси партизанские Батьки времен ВМВ были очень даже на уровне. Я против наглых диалетантов - самозванцев.

Что касаемо конкретных профессионалов, может и получится.

Получился же уавтотранспортников Российский автобус ЛиАЗ -5256 на 75% из Беларусских деталей и капремонт старых Икарусов на 90%.
 Есть целый недогруженный авиаремзавод....

----------


## xerf

Батькины-это к слову. Сами по себе соколы быть не могут, носят же они на рукаве символ чей-нибудь? Не Батькин, конечно...
   Разговор о целесообразности покупки вообще.
   Поверьте-я лично облазил две сотни L-39, залез в каждый лючок не по разу и пролистал формуляры. Я знаком с людьми, которые принимали их от чехов в Ивано-Франковске в восьмидесятых годах, наконец я до сих пор на них работаю в невысоких чинах. Самолётов моложе 1989 года нет. Ресурс-15 лет, считайте. По часам могут найтись, ни разу не попался борт из Черниговского училища, а они там были. Короче-товар не первой свежести. Конечно, кое-где ещё и L-29 летают в аэроклубах, но интересно на основании каких документов? Кто дал двигателю больше 700 часов и планеру больше 15 лет? Или украинские ВВС руководствуются приказами  нашего главного инженера? 
   Второе. Рано или поздно, но союз Белоруссии и России станет настоящим и полноценным. Тогда или обучать пилотов в Краснодарском военном институте будут "как своих", или вовсе перестанут делать различия между "русами" белыми и другого цвета и все мальчишки, которые мечтают быть лётчиками получат шанс.
   А коли сие случится, буду иметь шанс пощупать Элки с надписью "Белая Русь", ибо весь металлолом попадает к нам.

----------


## An-Z

2xerf: Я конечно представлял, что с ресурсом у "Элок" всё достаточно грустно, но чтоб настолько.. А на Вашей фотке все летающие машины?

----------


## xerf

На моей фотке "Калашный ряд", доноры для того, что ещё летает и головная боль для тех, кто вынужден за этим присматривать, впрочем там собрали людей предпенсионного возраста и они не очень тяготятся этим.
   Вы с авиацией в каких отношениях? Где же зимой рабочие машины будут стоять без чехлов? Это вредительство.

----------


## An-Z

> Вы с авиацией в каких отношениях? Где же зимой рабочие машины будут стоять без чехлов? Это вредительство.


 :)  В очень хороших.. да просто люблю её! Так потому и спросил, что на рабочие они не похожи, но уж больно аккуратно выглядят и вокруг чисто..

----------


## xerf

На аэродроме НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ НЕ ЧИСТО. Самолёт, даже вылетавший свой ресурс, стоит денег немалых и за ним ухаживают, смазывают, поправляют заглушки, накачивают колёса. Наконец, топливо заправляют, не может он стоять пустой, баки потекут, а они тоже-запчасть.
  К слову сказать наши нелётные выглядят получше иных прилетающих лётных. У нас инженер-зубр в своём деле. Порвёт на тысячу маленьких медвежат, если будет не чисто. Не зли меня, пехотинец.

----------


## Anonymous

> Второе. Рано или поздно, но союз Белоруссии и России станет настоящим и полноценным


Ой ли? До тех пор пока АГЛ находится при власти это возможно в одном единственном случае. Только если он, то есть вышеназванный АГЛ станет главой этого самого Союза. Иначе быть не может: 

http://www.compromat.ru/main/lukashenko/hist.htm.

----------


## xerf

2Дед Талаш.
   Дядюшка Бу грамотно поднимает темы, а Вы всё пытаетесь с разных сторон к этому красиво покрашенному самолётику Лукашенку А.Г. прислонить. Краска уже высохла, не испачкается. Что, там у вас, околополитических форумов нет, что-ли?

----------


## Anonymous

Cамолетик то военный(или двойного назначения). А война, как известно - продолжение политики.

Так что никуда не денешься -придется прислонять.

Тут вот какая проблемка вырисовывается. В России образцово-показательно "нарисованный" Президент, но армию губят коррупция и коммерция изнутри и чубайсоиды снаужи.  

В Беларуси - Президент - это жупел которым бюргеры пугают детишек, и с армией вроде бы как бы все должно быть хорошо. И оно действительно хорошо по планам и отчетам. Но на самом деле армия гибнет от штурмовщины и показухи и ужасающе неэффективна так как не поспевает за изменяющейся военно-политической обстановкой и уровнем военного дела * В результате и там и там народ, (то есть и мы то же) несет немалые военные расходы и отправляет своих пацанов на забой в бронекавалерийские училища, однако в том что от армии будет хоть какой то толк не уверен.

Так что проблема обороноспособности должна решатся комплексно, а при комплексном подходе замена двух -трех фигур в высшем управленческом эшелоне может оказатся на порядок эффективнее развертывания 2-3 новых танковых дивизий.


*(А все почему. В том числе и потому что все мы тут занимаемся "исскуством", в том числе и уважаемый Бурдин вместо того чтобы лекцию для военной академии написать, или статью для военного журнала)

----------


## xerf

> Cамолетик то военный(или двойного назначения).


   С этой точки зрения и Ту-134 бомбардировщик, насколько я знаю, там с новья проложена проводка для подключения балочных держателей на брюхе. Я один раз видел такой переоборудованный для бомбардировки самолёт-снизу как ёжик.



> отправляет своих пацанов на забой в бронекавалерийские училища


   Сами-то в армии служили? Что-то я ничего особенного в данном случае не вижу, кроме того, что раззвонили на весь мир, бывало и хуже. Только семья этого солдата получит хоть какую-нибудь материальную поддержку, а тысячи других-нет.



> А все почему. В том числе и потому что все мы тут занимаемся "исскуством", в том числе и уважаемый Бурдин вместо того чтобы лекцию для военной академии написать, или статью для военного журнала.


   Про лекции можно было лично договориться, но сдаётся мне, Вы к академии местной отношения не имеете. А то что он пишет из чистой "любви к искусству" можно хоть сейчас публиковать в военном журнале соответственной направленности, осталось только авторские права обсудить.
    Впрочем я не об этом хотел сказать. В другом форуме нас с Вами уже давно выкинули бы за оффтопик.
    Мне интересно вот что: начали уже полёты эти закупленные L-39? Если нет-когда начнут и как долго прослужат.

----------


## xerf

2An-Z. При людях прошу прощения за пехотинца, Вы, оказывается, моряк. Ещё раз пардон.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Не зли меня, пехотинец.


Вы, пожалуйста, сдерживайте свою злость. Держите ее при себе.

----------


## xerf

Я уже извинился.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Я уже извинился.


А если бы он все же был пехотинцем? :-)
Кстати, Андрей все же не моряк. Он все же имеет прямое и непосредственное отношение к авиации. Вот, посмотрите, хотя бы его репортажи:
http://forum.airforce.ru/viewtopic.php?t=61

Я к тому, что у нас на форуме нет дискриминации по принадлежности к виду и роду войск :-)

----------


## xerf

Как раз после этого и извинился. Не может человек, с такой любовью снимающий ЛА, быть равнодушным. Некоторое незнание элементарных вещей в его случае теперь простительно. Мы траву вручную выщипываем, если больше ничего не помогает. А самолёты по нитке равняем.

----------


## xerf

Дискриминации, конечно, нет, но у нас воинами-авиаторами считают себя все, включая начпрода, начхима и финансиста. Весь батальон обслуживания (кроме солдат, конечно) ходит в новеньком лётном обмундировании, благо всё это продаётся свободно. Подведение итогов в ОБАТО начинается словами"Отлетали нормально". Зам по тылу весь в коже и на молниях подписывает требования на гвозди и рубероид. Конечно, с его точки зрения он-лётчик. С моей-нет. Он самый голимый пехотинец, да не обидятся на меня мотострелки и прочие вояки, для кого пехота-царица полей и прочая.

----------


## Anonymous

> *xerf*Сами-то в армии служили? Что-то я ничего особенного в данном случае не вижу, кроме того, что раззвонили на весь мир, бывало и хуже.


Да. ДМБ 1985.   

 Ничего особенного конечно нет, кроме того что это имеет прямое отношение к разговору.  Когда Армия и солдаты в этой Армии НУЖНЫ  СТРАНЕ для защиты своих интересов - "дедовщины", коррупции и распродажи вооружения ее командным составом не бывает и быть не може  Когда же страна уже капитулировала без войны, а высший командный состав преврашается в трофейную команду и солдаты в армии так же как и эти самые L-39  нужны для показухи и прикрытия неприглядных делишек, тогда и возникает в том числе эта самая дедовщина.

----------


## xerf

Я тоже ДМБ 1985, хотя на срочку пошёл в 20 лет и могу оказаться постарше. 
Мне не нравится обсуждение в тематических ветках сторонних проблем. Например, захожу на форум, где обсуждают телефоны сотовые, а там уже забыли про телефоны и обсуждают Ющенку, а некто "Гость unregistered" из Украины величает нашего президента "ГБшным хорьком".
Интересно, откуда фотография белорусской Л-ки, где ещё можно посмотреть, был ли какоё официоз на эту тему(на гос. сайте напр.)
По каким соображения покупали именно L-39 сильно юзанные, хотя есть уже и МиГ-АТ и Як-130, да и чехи новые клепают, посовременнее.
Где они стояли, за каким учебным заведением числились, какой серии и года выпуска, сколько уже налетали. Может оказаться всё не так уж плохо, потому что двигатели всё-таки производятся на Украине и для продажи экспортной партии могли быть заменены на абсолютно новые, что резко меняет дело.

----------


## Anonymous

В том то все и дело. Ставлю себя на место. так сказать "Белорусского руководства". Если ты искренне и целенаправленно занимаешься усилением обороноспособности и вообьще конкурентоспособности государства в долгосрочной перспективе, в этом случае выгодно приобретать новые самолеты у России(если она стратегический партнер) в Европе, у Англичан или тех -же Чехов,  если ты изображаешь из себя независимого игрока. Или на худой конец  думая о среднесрочной перспективе покупать Б,у самолеты, но завязать их приобретение на покупку лицензии на ремонт и модернизацию от Чехов. Ведь два, даже три авиаремзавода практически прохлаждаются.

Ежели же думать о сиюминутных выгодах вроде экономии бабла и любви своего избирателя, что то же живые деньги, то трудно придумать что либо лучше создания за копейки красно-зеленой пилотажной пятерки.  И с этой точки зрения по критерию стоимость/эффективность проект в разы выгоднее чем последние Стройки Века вроде Гиганской национальной библиотеки, воспринимаемой плохо горворящим как по русски так и по белорусски основным электоратом крайне негативно.

Примерно то-же самое на мой взгляд происходит и в Гражданской авиации.  Если думаем на перспективу, тогда модернизируем Ту-134А в Ту-134М, оснащаем государственную авиакомпанию Ту-204 и Ту-334, выбиваем себе что нибудь вроде дилерских прав, сервисное обслуживание, заказы на авионику и так далее. 
Если же хотим нарубить бабла по быстрому, тогда конечно же  Боинг -737 БЕУ.


Известно пока что мало чего.

Беларусская пресса дает материалы примерно вот в таком ключе:

http://www.ont.by/index.php/vacansy?id=10150&id_issue=1

Попробую спросить по своим каналам у журналиста работаюшего на военной тематике.

В свою очередь хотел спросить. Смльно ли отличается АИ-25 стоящий на Элках от двигателей последних ЯК-40?

----------


## xerf

> Сильно ли отличается АИ-25 стоящий на Элках от двигателей последних ЯК-40?


 АИ-25ТЛ. Он и есть от Як-40.
Кстати для поддержания лётной натренированности самолёт-самое то. Расход топлива несравним. Целую смену эскадрильи можно обеспечить топливом, потребным для одного хорошего вылета Су-24

----------


## Anonymous

Ну вот, внезапный шмон в курилке.

А как хорошо сиделось, водочка, салко, огурчики....


Беглый опрос информатора дал следующий результат:

Cамолеты не только прошли предпродажный ремонт как сообщают в новостях, но получили полный "ребилт". в том числе новые двигатели. Мало того, прозвучало слово "модернизация" ботового оборудования.

Ну как, заинтриговал?

----------


## Anonymous

А да...


Свежезакупленным дивайсам назначен 10-летний ресурс

----------


## xerf

> Ну как, заинтриговал?


Весьма. На таких и сам с удовольствием поработал бы несколько лет, оставшихся до пенсии. Особенно порадовало насчёт оборудования, оно, как бы помягче сказать, немного устарело. Ну и десять лет-очень хорошо, а то наши продляют по году, а шланги,например, идут по самолёту. Чешские из мягкой резины двойного армирования, заменишь на наши, дубовые, которые лопаются после первоё зимы, потом приходит продление и выходит-можно было не менять... Если ещё и колёсная резина родная, марки"Barum"... В этом месте я мечтательно закатываю глаза, вспоминая то, чего больше никогда не будет(нерушимую и "почти бескорыстную" дружбу стран социализма).
Однако я буду не я, если не подпорчу панегирики хитрым вопросом:а как с обеспечением? Служба АТИ уже развернулась? Для простого удовлетворения повседневных нужд потребно около 2200 наименований комплектующих(гайки, шайбы, резинки, ремкомплекты, сервисные наборы, прокладки, датчики, полные комплекты блоков РЭО, предохранителей и т.п. Сволочь я?  :Wink:

----------


## Anonymous

Вспомните 1942 год коллега. Ту самую первую Аэрокобру в ящике и без инструкций даже на английском. 

Собрали и облетали и сдали по бою.

А потом оказалось что это списанный самолет присланный в качестве ремкомплекта   :Wink:

----------


## xerf

Звыняйте, батьку, но Вы видно не знаете, как потом такие вещи расследуются.
От начальства два вопроса:1). Кто разрешил?
2). На каком основании?
А прокурорские работники сажают, дают лист бумаги и ласково просят написать, что делал при подготовке. Потом берут регламент и сверяют-пропустил, значит не делал. А книжка толщиной в палец. Номер статьи УК не помню, называется"Нарушение правил подготовки и эксплуатации  воздушных судов".
А сейчас не война. Если Вы с авиацией не связаны, напомню, каждая гаечка контрится, о закручивании делается запись, заверяется начальником того, кто делал, инженер разрешает допустить. Ответственные узлы(тяги управления напр.) фотографируют и вклеивают фото в формуляр. Всё делается для того, чтобы потом найти крайнего, кто нарушил и предъявить его общественности. Я не думаю, что ваше суверенное авиационное начальство меньше любит прикрывать задницу разными указаниями и директивами.
В те времена, кои Вы приводите в качестве примера, журнал подготовки самолёта являл собой маленький блокнотик с одной графой:"Подпись лётчика о приёме самолёта от механика"
Сейчас это книжка, записывается буквально всё, не дадут соврать технари: количество, партию, номера всего и вся, что залили, установили, подвесили и вкрутили и номера накладных, по которым это всё получено, а после полёта ещё сколько чего осталось.За каждой графой-если не статья, то уж денежный начёт точно.
Вряд ли сильно отличаются методы эксплуатаци, ведь не так много времени прошло со времени обретения независимости и инженеры ваших ВВС заканчивали те же самые училища, что и наши.

----------


## Anonymous

Один наш знакомый Генерал-майор ПВО рассказывал что в 60-е годы будучи Инспектором по безопасности полетов Бакинского Военного округа и руководителем комиссии по по раследованию ЛП, он имел стабильно в среднем 200 происшествий в год. (Округ очень большой) Причем число это колебалось незначительно и не зависело от количества рассылаемых циркуляров и проводимых инструктажей и что странно практически не возрастала и при массовом освоении нового типа.

ЕЕ величество Статистика и Человеческий фактор, тот самый...

Мне вот думается что не инструкции сочинять надо, а платить хорошо, инженерно-техническому составу и летчикам.

Когда дети накормлены, жена довольна, мать-старушка обихожена. так и гаечку законтрить в удовольствие и шасси выпустить не забудешь.

Можно еще и конструкторам немного добавить чтобы технику создавали подуракоустойчивее, да диспетчеров не забыть подкормить, чтобы дурней только по пустой дороге запускали, да без столбов  :lol:

----------


## xerf

> число это колебалось незначительно и не зависело от количества рассылаемых циркуляров и проводимых инструктажей


Вы не представляете, батенька, КАКИМ может быть это количество и, главное, качество этих циркуляров. Бумажка-мощнейшая броня для чиновничей задницы. Например, стала барахлить автоматика уборки закрылков. На контактах датчика от длительной эксплуатации пообгорело всё серебро. Соотв. в статистике возросло число отказов по этой статье. Приходит бумажка:" снимать и регулировать через пять часов налёта" Пять часов в условия двухсменных полётов(по семь-восемь вылетов в смену)-это до обеда. Датчик стоит за креслом, имеет два статических и одно электрическое подсоединение. Спец, который это проверяет, работает днём, "с 9 до 4". Пять часов может случиться и в семь утра, и в восемь вечера. Естественно, убиваться никто не стал, стали через пять часов записывать проверку. Потом отменили. Число отказов осталось на прежнем уровне.
А вообще, что-то мы здесь с Вами вдвоём остались. А напоследок я скажу... Касаясь ровно темы обсуждения.
1). Иметь на аэродроме среди больших самолётов Элки-хорошо. Можно и на разведку погоды слетать, и после отпуска восстановиться не выбивая ресурс больших аппаратов.
2). После такого ремонта и с таким добавленным ресурсом-прослужат долго.
3). Тех самых МиГ-АТ и Як-130 никто ещё не юзал и неизвестно, каковы они в эксплуатации.
4). На тех же самых условиях в Кубинке Элки продержались около двух лет, потом их раздали обратно по учебным полкам. Не смогли наладить качественное обслуживание и снабжение. Причём у них были самолёты самые свежие, какие смогли найти.
Кстати, там в другой ветке("Современность-белорусские витязи) есть фотографии поподробнее. Не умею ссылки вставлять.

----------


## Anonymous

> и после отпуска восстановиться не выбивая ресурс больших аппаратов.


Кстати, а почему бы не пойти еще дальше и не держать для этой цели скажем в каждом полку парочку каких нибудь ЯК-55 или Су-29?.

200 литров бензина однозначно окажутся дешевле 2 тонн керосина при любом нефтяном кризисе.

Опять же ветеран начавший летать еще на И-5 и закончивший Су -девятым, заявил что то вроде того "тот кто летал без предпосылок к ЛП на И-16, будет летать без оных и на любом серийном реактивном аппарате".

Кажись супостаты сегодня так и делают?

----------


## xerf

> Кстати, а почему бы не пойти еще дальше и не держать для этой цели скажем в каждом полку парочку каких нибудь ЯК-55 или Су-29?.


Вы не подозреваете, как Вы правы, на самом-то деле.
Кажется, одной(из главных)задач было обучение курсантов?
1). На разведку погоды всё равно на чём-лишь бы оно могло облететь пилотажные зоны и вернуться обратно, хоть на вертолёте.
2). Коль скоро в части имеется несколько типов авиатехники, командир и замы должны иметь непрерванные допуски на все типы ЛА.
3). Я имею беду служить в учебном полку, и хоть не лётчик-вижу, что раньше всех вылетают мальчики после аэроклубов, они понятие имеют об аппарате тяжелее воздуха, находящемся в трёх степенях свободы.
4). Последняя, и самая главная беда, которой в Белорусском случае, кажется, удастся избежать. Наши лейтенанты выпускаются не летавши ни на чём, кроме L-39. Потом, видно где-то переучиваются.

----------


## AndyK

> 4). Последняя, и самая главная беда, которой в Белорусском случае, кажется, удастся избежать. Наши лейтенанты выпускаются не летавши ни на чём, кроме L-39. Потом, видно где-то переучиваются.


Ну не совсем так.

Если я правильно понимаю, Вы служите учебном полку, входящем в состав  Бэбского учебного центра и по идее должны быть в курсе нынешней системы подготовки военных летчиков. Единственный на сегодняшний день военный летный ВУЗ (самолетного профиля) КВВАУЛ имеет в своем составе три учебных центра: в Армавире (ИА), Борисоглебске (ША и ФБА), Балашове (ВТА), плюс уап-ы непосредственного подчинения (Кущевская, Котельниково, Тихорецк). с 1 по 3-ий курс обучаются в само Краснодаре, затем на факультетах в соттветствии со специализацией и выпускаются на истребителях, штурмовиках и транспортниках. 
Так что летают... и на Миг-29 в Армавире, и на Су-25 в Борисоглебске.

----------


## Nazar

> Кстати, а почему бы не пойти еще дальше и не держать для этой цели скажем в каждом полку парочку каких нибудь ЯК-55 или Су-29?.


А еще лучше допустим в 279ОМШАП ,Блерио 11 :)  поставить,какая разница,оно ведь то-же летает




> Наши лейтенанты выпускаются не летавши ни на чём, кроме L-39.


Ну примерно так и раньше было,батя в училище летал на L-29 и только в конце обучения на Ил-28,а в течении службы освоил еще 5 видов самолетов,не считая их модификаций

----------


## xerf

> 1 по 3-ий курс обучаются в самом Краснодаре, затем на факультетах в соответствии со специализацией и выпускаются на истребителях, штурмовиках и транспортниках.


Оговорюсь специально:я НЕ лётчик, поэтому не в курсе программ подготоавки. Говорить могу только о том, что знаю. Как чукча: что вижу-то пою.
 Да, раньше так и было, добавлю-и летать они начинали, закончив первый курс.
Не знаю, какая точно специализация тех курсантов, что у нас обучаются, кажется, штурмовики. Так вот-они выпускные экзамены в прошлом годе сдавали на L-39. Они вообще нигде, кроме Мичуринска, не летали. Да и не об этом здесь начинали говорить.
А бульбаши, коль скоро учебное звено, или как его там в независимых странах обзывают, базируется на одном аэродроме с боевыми самолётами, как раз на них и могут закончить обучение. В итоге база их получит лётчика, обученного уже именно на том типе с-та, на котором и будет проходить дальнейшую службу.
Всё вышесказанное не интересно и не в тему. Меня интересует здесь ТОЛЬКО судьба белорусских L-39, будет ли пилотажная группа, как с эксплуатацией и как долго коллеги смогут их обслуживать, сколько в строю останется через полгода-год и далее в этом духе.

----------


## Дилетант

А что насчёт закупки Белоруссией Су-30 у Индии?

----------


## xerf

Что-то тема приостановилась, освоили там коллеги самолёты "двойного назначения" или нет? Или в преддверии выборов наложен запрет на все полёты, включая запуски воздушных змеев?

----------


## Беларус

По поводу закупки истребителей Су-30К и их дальнейшей модернизации на 558-м АРЗ в Барановичах в Су-30КН новости неутешительные:

*Самолеты Су-30К поступили на вооружение индийских ВВС в 1997-1999 гг. К настоящему времени средний налет самолетов составляет около 1500 ч. Стоимость ремонта или модернизации для перепродажи каждого истребителя может составить 12 млн. долл. Первоначально после ремонта или модернизации Су-30К планировалось перепродать Белоруссии. Однако переговоры были отменены в связи с ростом цены на газ. В настоящее время рассматривается возможность перепродажи истребителей Эритрее или Сирии. 12 из 18 новых самолетов Су-30МКИ уже готовы и проплачены индийской стороной авансовым платежом. После завершения поставок 18 истребителей к концу 2007 г. планируется закончить оформление контракта стоимостью 1,6 млрд. долл. на поставку полностью готовых машинокомплектов для сборки 40 Су-30МКИ на предприятии НАL. В 2007 г. также будет продолжена лицензионная сборка Су-30МКИ по контракту от 2000 г. стоимостью 3 млрд. долл. Окончание поставок этих самолетов запланировано на 2013-2014 гг.* 

http://www.vpk-news.ru/default.asp?p....2007.182.news

Админ: Хотите поругать Лукашенко - ищите политический форум.

----------


## Беларус

> Что-то тема приостановилась, освоили там коллеги самолёты "двойного назначения" или нет? Или в преддверии выборов наложен запрет на все полёты, включая запуски воздушных змеев?


Коллеги, конечно, самолёты освоили, но без происшествий, к сожалению, не обошлось. 

Не помню точную дату, но накануне празднования Дня Независимости Республики Беларусь, во время тренировки и подготовки к перелёту на авиабазу Мачулищи (туда накануне проведения воздушного парада перебрасывают всю авиатехнику, которая будет участвовать в параде) произошла авария на одном из Л-39, который пилотровал подполковник Константин Яборов. У УТС что-то с передним шасси произошло. В итоге, наш лётчик совершил аварийную посадку на брюхо, за что Лука лично наградил его орденом.Благо лётчик хороший оказался. А "Альбатрос" отремонтировали, и через 2 недели он уже вновь летал и летает по сей день.

Кстати, если не ошибаюсь, все 10 "Альбатросов" 1986 года выпуска.

----------


## xerf

Это ж я больше года назад интересовался, и про аварийную посадку читал. А сейчас как у них дела? 1986 года выпуска - это старые совсем, 89 год уже на краю сроков...

----------


## 9-13

Я видел любительскую видеосъёмку аварийной посадки по белорусскому "Арсеналу". Самолёт сел на грунтовку и на пробеге его ещё и развернуло. А потом показывали интервью с РП, так РП сказал, что типа была команда на катапультирование, а лётчик проявил героизм и спас самолёт. Ну что ж, респект и уважуха лётчику.

----------


## Беларус

Да, команда на самом деле была, но наш лётчик сказал, что сможет посадить самолёт на "брюхо". И ему это удалось. 

Что касается нынешнего состояния самолётов, то оно, насколько я понимаю, хорошее, потому что они летают почти каждый день (товарищ со мной учится из Лиды, он видел как сразу 8 самолётов летели). Вообщем, всё ОК. 

В Беларуси вообще к военной технике очень трепетно относятся. Об этом свидетельствует уровень авиакатастроф: лишь одна авиакатастрофа за 15 лет (Су-27П подполковника Владимира Карвата из 61-го иап (иаб)). Было несколько аварий (у Су-27УБ непонятно каким "макаром" фонарь на высоте 1200 метров сорвало), но всё заканчивалось благополучно. Хоть я сам родом из Бобруйска (отца в своё время перевели в тбад служить) и наш аэродром уже 6 лет не функционирует (а жаль, взлётка более      3 км), но то МиГ-29, то Су-24, то "стайка" Су-25 (как-то наблюдал сразу 10 штурмовиков) прилетают, вернее летают над аэродромом.

----------


## Fencer

Пилотажная группа "Белая Русь" - Авиация в Беларуси - Каталог статей - Белорусский авиадневник

----------

